# Help..New PC around 50K



## akil49 (Oct 10, 2018)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: video editing, 3d render and sometimes game

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:around 50k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: window 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb and 250gb ssd

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I need only CPU

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:local market

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:ahmedabad,gujarat

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I want to go with Intel processor only..

*Here is my rig which I have created *..

intel core i5 8400 processor
MSI Z370 PC PRO
ram ddr 4 8gb kingston 2133 mhz
hard disc seagate 1tb
cabinet cooler master
smps cooler master 500w
msi geforce gtx 1050ti


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2018)

In few weeks 9900K will be available in retail shops, hopefully it will retail under 50k


----------



## akil49 (Oct 11, 2018)

it's a little bit urgent so can I go with above rig??


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2018)

akil49 said:


> it's a little bit urgent so can I go with above rig??


yes, the configuration is decent.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 11, 2018)

Do I need to change anything? I can add more 5k ..Need advice ..


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh! That's the configuration you created, I thought that's your existing rig.


akil49 said:


> Do I need to change anything? I can add more 5k ..Need advice ..


Just change cooler master psu to corsair or antec and atleast bronze rated one.
I don't think you have to buy an expensive motherboard. Something like B360 board should do.
This processor can use 2666mhz ram, so buy 2666mhz or even 3000mhz as the price is about the same.


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2018)

Amd Ryzen 5 1600-12,000
Asrock AB350 PRO4-7,200
G.Skill 8GB DDR4 F4-2666C19S-8GVR-5,900
Seagate 1TB Barracuda 7200 RPM-3,100
ANTEC NE 550M 550W 80 PLUS BRONZE CERTIFICATION BLACK-3,700
ZOTAC GEFORCE® GTX 1060 3GB GDDR5-18,000
Corsair SPEC-ALPHA Black-Silver-4400

Total 54k approx

*Though you requested a i5 8400 system but intel has hiked almost 6k on i5 8400 previously it was available for 13-14k now its 20k  so if you are opting for Intel you will be sacrificing on other components or it will increase your budget by huge margin
More cores in ryzen will help you better in video editing add a SSD later 

*


----------



## akil49 (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks but I had two pc with AMD processor but it was not run as per my expectations..I lost my money..I had AMD fx 8350


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Thanks but I had two pc with AMD processor but it was not run as per my expectations..I lost my money..I had AMD fx 8350


Older amd proccys weren't efficient. Newer ones are and the box cooler is better than whatever intel gives.


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Thanks but I had two pc with AMD processor but it was not run as per my expectations..I lost my money..I had AMD fx 8350


These Ryzen processors are way efficient and more value for money than Intel and it runs cooler than Intel


----------



## akil49 (Oct 14, 2018)

Guys I have decided I will go with below rig ..How's it ?

Processor        : intel i5 8400
Motherboard   : Gigabyte z370
RAM.                : Corsair 8GB 2700MhA
Graphics card :
Cabinet.           : Cooler master
SSD.                 : Wd 240gb
HDD.                : Wd 1tb
SMPS.             : Gigabyte 500w

Please suggest budget graphics card for now..
Can I buy 2gb gt 710 graphics card for now ?


----------



## akil49 (Oct 14, 2018)

Minion said:


> These Ryzen processors are way efficient and more value for money than Intel and it runs cooler than Intel


Thanks for your advice but I want to go with intel..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Guys I have decided I will go with below rig ..How's it ?
> Processor        : intel i5 8400
> Motherboard   : Gigabyte z370
> RAM.                : Corsair 8GB 2700MhA
> ...


Needs many changes. Some components are either overkill or just not worth it.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 14, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Needs many changes. Some components are either overkill or just not worth it.


Please suggest me changes..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2018)

No need to get Z370 for i5 8400,change that gigabyte psu & only get samsung 860 evo ssd.
GIGABYTE B360M-D3H Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
MSI B360-A PRO Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
ASROCK FATAL1TY B360 GAMING K4 Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
Buy Online | Corsair TX650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified PSU CP-9020132-UK | Price in India

On amazon it was available for 3960 from amazon's own appario retail/cloudtail seller but it seems they are out of stock now,next best offer is for 4198 after discount but wait for it to come back to stock before sale ends tomorrow.Or you can always get it from onlyssd which always has the best & lowest ssd price in India excluding this amazon/paytm/flipkart sale during October.
Buy Online SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW In India


----------



## akil49 (Oct 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No need to get Z370 for i5 8400,change that gigabyte psu & only get samsung 860 evo ssd.
> GIGABYTE B360M-D3H Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
> MSI B360-A PRO Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
> ASROCK FATAL1TY B360 GAMING K4 Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8th Generation Core Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-2666MHz Memory)
> ...


Can I use 500 or 550w SMPS ? Is it enough?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 14, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Can I use 500 or 550w SMPS ? Is it enough?


Nope. Don't buy just any random PSU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Can I use 500 or 550w SMPS ? Is it enough?


If you like to try your luck then only get cheap/not-so-good 500/550w smps,if your luck is good it may run for years but if your luck is bad it may damage your processor & mobo/hdd within few months/year.

I would have recommended TX550M but it is not available anywhere.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 15, 2018)

No I don't want to try my luck..
One more thing I would like ask Do I need stabilizer? Bcz my past 2 cpu got dead..In my area there is light voltage factual problem..So please recommend one..thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2018)

If voltage fluctuation is there then better get a good 1kva ups like APC from local store:
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-2...ers&ie=UTF8&qid=1539576281&sr=1-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## akil49 (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi I can't find Corsair TX650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified PSU CP-9020132-UK in Locally, I don't want to buy from online.. can please suggest me any other gold certified PSU ? Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2018)

akil49 said:


> can please suggest me any other gold certified PSU ? Thanks


You shouldn't spend more on a gold rated PSU because of your budget. Good 80+ Bronze ones would do just fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2018)

^^Only good bronze rated psu I can think of is corsair latest CX x5x series which is not even available online currently.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank You


----------



## akil49 (Oct 15, 2018)

Actually I don't want to take any risk ..So I need everything good for pc..I can spend 5k more..I want good pc..Need advice..Tha ks


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

Can i buy corsair cx 650w 80 bronze ?
Please, it's urgent.need ur advice


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

If it is this one then you can go ahead:
CORSAIR CX650 SMPS – 650 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU With Active PFC


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

It is CX 650m 80+ bronze
Price is 5250 + 18% GST


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

CX650M is not a good psu,if TXM/CX650 is not available then better get this:
ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU
Not suggesting 650w model because that cost just a bit less than TX650M so no point getting that instead of TX650M.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2018)

^I was actually on the verge of recommending the cx 650m to a friend,i was under the impression that its quality was acceptable for an entry level psu.

Does the cx 650m (and other models in corsair's CX lineup)have any known issues?Also is seasonic the OEM partner for the aforesaid antec psu?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

The old CX650M model was not good(just search in forum) & unless this is some newly launched version with better quality(again no confirmation for this) it is better to stay away from CXM series. I am not sure about antec unit but @chimera201 said that earthwatt gold series quality should be equivalent to corsair latest CXx5x series.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2018)

The latest Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro is equivalent to Corsair's TXM series in terms of quality. Both have 7yrs warranty, old EAG Pro had 3. The warranty check should avoid all confusion with the old models. The new CX models have 5 yrs warranty the old ones had 3.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> The latest Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro is equivalent to Corsair's TXM series in terms of quality. Both have 7yrs warranty, old EAG Pro had 3. The warranty check should avoid all confusion with the old models. The new CX models have 5 yrs warranty the old ones had 3.


Are you saying this one is now worth recommending as page says 5 years warranty:
CORSAIR CX650M SMPS - 650 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification Semi Modular PSU With Active PFC


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Are you saying this one is now worth recommending as page says 5 years warranty:
> CORSAIR CX650M SMPS - 650 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification Semi Modular PSU With Active PFC



It is the new one yes:
Corsair CX650M PSU Verdict - Tom's Hardware

But I would recommend this one:
ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 17, 2018)

The newer grey label CX series power supplies are supposed to be better than their orange/green labelled predecessors(which were roughly equivalent to the VS series in terms of quality).I've seen some shifty shopowners trying to convince many unsuspecting buyers to buy older cx series psus by touting them as some of the "best" and the most "reliable" power supplies ever made-and those blokes fell for it as they were not very well informed.

I too had bought a CX 450 earlier this year for one of my computers but faced issues with its output on the 12v rail -it was dipping below 12v frequently in many situations,which was alarming.I made a thread about this issue on TDF.The unit was most likely defective but rather than sending it for rma i sold it off and got a txm 550.

Its quite possible that the CX series psus are not as good as we've been led to believe-therefore it may be prudent to stick to other brands/products as whitestar_999 has suggested.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Actually I also bought a CX550 recently & found no issues with it(latest white label). However now almost all places are out of these latest CX450/550/650/750 models(CX450/550 have completely disappeared from online sites). TX550M is also rarely available & now it seems TX650M is going the same way of disappearing from sites.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU
Can I go with this if I find here locally ?


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

Rig to buy ..
i5-8400@17300+
Z370@10000+
Corsair 8GB 2400MAH@4950+
2GB 710 GRAPHICS CARD@2600+
Cab Cooler Master 311@2600+
1TB WD SATA@2700+
SAMSUNG 860 EVO 2.5″ 250GB SATA SSD MZ-76E250BW@4650+


Gst Extra 18%


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2018)

akil49 said:


> ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU
> Can I go with this if I find here locally ?



Make sure it has 7 yrs warranty and it's all good.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Rig to buy ..
> 
> 2GB 710 GRAPHICS CARD@2600+



Better use integrated graphics of i5-8400


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Better use integrated graphics of i5-8400



He told in original post he will be playing games in addition to video editing I suggested a ryzen based configuration with GTX 1060 GPU.


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Rig to buy ..
> i5-8400@17300+
> Z370@10000+
> Corsair 8GB 2400MAH@4950+
> ...


You need to spend at least 13k(GTX 1050Ti) to play latest games so add another 13k to your existing budget 710 is a very weak GPU


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

Game is just optional...I rarely play games,, my main goal is video editing..


----------



## akil49 (Oct 17, 2018)

If I don't buy graphics card for now ..*is it ok ? I will after a month..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2018)

Integrated gfx of i5 8400 is good enough for any daily usage task except gaming.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just asking personal review ..Is intel it 8400 is good for video editing purpose? Or I have to buy 8600k ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Game is just optional...I rarely play games,, my main goal is video editing..



Then buy that 710 GPU


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Just asking personal review ..Is intel it 8400 is good for video editing purpose? Or I have to buy 8600k ?



Tell us what is your maximum budget because 8600k will cost 5k more


----------



## akil49 (Oct 18, 2018)

I can go up to 58k to 62k ..But yes I want good system for video editing purposes..


----------



## akil49 (Oct 18, 2018)

*last suggestion? 
CS Series™ Modular CS650M — 650 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified PSU*


----------



## akil49 (Oct 18, 2018)

can I buy this ?


----------



## akil49 (Oct 18, 2018)

My bad luck it's not available here in Ahmedabad, it's dussera festival too..so 
ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 550W SMPS - 550 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2018)

Why don't you order online,mdcomputers,vedant,primeabgb,theitdepot they are reliable.Gigabyte psu,gfx cards & mobo are never good options except for a few exceptions.Corsair CS series is good but also the costliest compared to TXM & CX/CXM series.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2018)

akil49 said:


> *last suggestion? *
> *CS Series™ Modular CS650M — 650 Watt 80 PLUS® Gold Certified PSU*


Yes


----------



## akil49 (Oct 19, 2018)

Guys Thank you so much for your support,
Finally I bought my cpu, Here is the rig :

Intel i5 8400 
Gigabyte z370 m d3h
1tb wd HDD
Samsung ssd 250gb 860evo
Corsair smps cs 650m
Cabinet cooler master 311
8gb 3000mah ddr4 ram

Total 59,700.00

Can you suggest me budget graphics card?
Thanks


----------



## akil49 (Oct 19, 2018)

Can I use this product as stabilizer ? Or I should use without it? Can I plug computer plug into direct electricity board ?
Saftey purpose ..thanks


----------



## akil49 (Oct 19, 2018)

Images


----------



## akil49 (Oct 19, 2018)

Image


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2018)

CM311 cabinet is a very old model & is not recommended for recent systems.You can get corsair carbide spec 01 for 2995 with free delivery:
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1539931057&sr=1-4

You need UPS(or pure sine wave home inverter) not stabilizer of 1kva.
*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I
Check in local shops as you may get lower price & better after sales support.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sh


whitestar_999 said:


> CM311 cabinet is a very old model & is not recommended for recent systems.You can get corsair carbide spec 01 for 2995 with free delivery:
> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-CC-9...1_4?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1539931057&sr=1-4
> 
> You need UPS(or pure sine wave home inverter) not stabilizer of 1kva.
> ...


Should I change cabinet ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 19, 2018)

That cabinet does not have usb 3.0 port at front panel while spec-01(or any recent good cabinet) has.Its overall design is also old with no 2.5" ssd bay(meaning you will have to separately buy a 2.5" to 3.5" drive bay mounting bracket if you plan to install a ssd in CM311) which again spec-01 has(infact it has 4 bays dual compatible with both 3.5" & 2.5" hdd/ssd). Better go with corsair carbide spec-01 which costs similar & comes with free shipping from amazon.


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Guys Thank you so much for your support,
> Finally I bought my cpu, Here is the rig :
> 
> Intel i5 8400
> ...



My suggestion is don't get any cheap graphics card save some money and get a 1050ti or 1060 they are more future proof


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Sh
> 
> Should I change cabinet ?


Yes,If possible get corsair spec alpha for 4,400


----------



## akil49 (Oct 20, 2018)

Friends can I buy this one
Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition ZT-P10510B-10L 4GB PCI Express Graphics Card *www.amazon.in/dp/B01M27X994/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_mhUYBbT687QRA

Or send me suggestions plz..


----------



## akil49 (Oct 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,If possible get corsair spec alpha for 4,400


I can't change cabinet now as I bought cooler master 311 but sure will update in future
..


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Friends can I buy this one
> Zotac GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC Edition ZT-P10510B-10L 4GB PCI Express Graphics Card *www.amazon.in/dp/B01M27X994/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_mhUYBbT687QRA
> 
> Or send me suggestions plz..


Yes,But 1060 3GB would be better.You can play all current games at ultra settings in 1080p


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,But 1060 3GB would be better.You can play all current games at ultra settings in 1080p


Some games need more than 3gb vram & frustration will be more if one know that his gfx card is capable but still unable to play game because of lack of vram compared to having a gfx card not capable of playing that game in the 1st place.That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Minion (Oct 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Some games need more than 3gb vram & frustration will be more if one know that his gfx card is capable but still unable to play game because of lack of vram compared to having a gfx card not capable of playing that game in the 1st place.That's just my opinion though.



There is very small performance between 3GB vs 6GB only some optimized games like forza has huge frame drops


----------



## akil49 (Oct 21, 2018)

Right now I am just looking for video editing purpose..
Can anyone tell where I can buy with cheap price a graphics card ? Please
Any trustable website plZ


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Right now I am just looking for video editing purpose..
> Can anyone tell where I can buy with cheap price a graphics card ? Please
> Any trustable website plZ


*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...nix-fan-edition-graphic-card-ph-gtx1050ti-4g/


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2018)

Your i5 8400's iGPU is a lot better than GT 710. If you're buying GPU, get at least 1050Ti.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 22, 2018)

Guys I am buying this one:
*www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce-ZT-P10...&sr=8-1&keywords=Nvidia+GeForce+GTX+1050&th=1


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2018)

akil49 said:


> Guys I am buying this one:
> *www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce-ZT-P10510A-10L-Express-Graphics/dp/B01M27X994/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1540195343&sr=8-1&keywords=Nvidia+GeForce+GTX+1050&th=1


Overpriced. Get it from mdcomputers or primeabgb.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 24, 2018)

Guys should I buy 1kvm UPS or 
APC BX600C-IN 600VA, 230V Back UPS *www.amazon.in/dp/B016XVRKZM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_8Dk0BbW5M97W4

This one ^^???
I don't want battery backup ..I just want good ups for voltage stabilizer..
Plz advice..thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

Get the 1kva one,600VA is 360W which is not comfortable enough for an i5 system with a 1050Ti gfx card.


----------



## mobo (Oct 24, 2018)

I wonder how manufacturers get from the VA rating to the wattage. Modern PSUs with active PFC have a power factor of 0.95+. Meaning 600VA should be 550W.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 24, 2018)

mobo said:


> I wonder how manufacturers get from the VA rating to the wattage. Modern PSUs with active PFC have a power factor of 0.95+. Meaning 600VA should be 550W.


Very costly models indeed have power factors of 0.9-1.0 but the "usual models available" almost always have a power factor of 0.6 in India.


----------



## mobo (Oct 24, 2018)

PF depends on the load, not the UPS. I don't know what the UPS manufacturers are trying to pull, but with a modern PSU, only one can hold true - either 360W or 600VA.

Anyway, I would suggest OP to play it safe and assume 360W.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't want power backup still and I calculate voltage on smps website that my pc need only 400w so still i need 1kvm ? Sorry but it cost rs.5500 that's why I am asking..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Watts provided by a UPS is 60% of its VA rating,as simple as that.600VA=600*0.6=360W.1000VA=1000*0.6=600W.You can run your pc with 600VA/360W ups but under heavy load situations(like cpu at 80-90%+1050Ti at 50-60%) ups will be unable to provide backup power & will shutdown immediately with overload beep. You can go with 800VA ups but the price of 800VA APC ups is very close to 1100VA APC ups.You can get some Indian brand like microtek,luminous etc 800VA or 1000VA ups but their quality is not as good as APC.Its your choice though in the end.



mobo said:


> PF depends on the load, not the UPS. I don't know what the UPS manufacturers are trying to pull, but with a modern PSU, only one can hold true - either 360W or 600VA.
> 
> Anyway, I would suggest OP to play it safe and assume 360W.


We are talking about UPS here not psu,many ups manufacturers site even specify this VA/watts/pf info.


----------



## mobo (Oct 25, 2018)

My point is that 600VA=360W is pure BS, if we don't talk about what the load being plugged into the UPS is.

The UPS does not define the power factor of the output, the load does(i.e. the PSU). Surely you know this..
The PF for modern active PFC(Power Factor Correction) PSUs approaches unity, meaning the power they _draw_ is almost the same as the power they actually _use_.(this is a highly simplistic way to put it)

It is mainly for home inverters that PF is a significant consideration - ceiling fans for example are an inductive load - they have low PF of ~0.6, meaning a 60W fan would need 100VA capacity.

Now what I don't know, is if the UPS is capable of running a 360 watt PC load with a PF of ~1(i.e. almost 360 VA), and they extrapolate that figure to 600VA as a form of  marketing BS, or if the UPS is really capable of 600VA, and they assume your load would be reactive in nature(which a PC isn't), having PF of ~0.6.


----------



## mobo (Oct 25, 2018)

akil49 said:


> I don't want power backup still and I calculate voltage on smps website that my pc need only 400w so still i need 1kvm ? Sorry but it cost rs.5500 that's why I am asking..



You _may_ be able to get away with a 600VA UPS, assuming it really is 600 VA. Higher capacity UPSs unfortunatly also come with higher backup, driving up the price.

If you really want the best voltage stabilisation, you would need a CVT. It's one of those very heavy old school stabilisers which you might have seen with ACs or even TVs back in the day. CVTs will, however, set you back by almost as much as the UPS. Cheaper stabilisers are digital in nature(IC controlled). These are the cheap ones that weigh nothing - almost all ACs nowadays use these. I can't say how good they really are - your PC is much more sensitive than your AC.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

mobo said:


> My point is that 600VA=360W is pure BS, if we don't talk about what the load being plugged into the UPS is.
> 
> The UPS does not define the power factor of the output, the load does(i.e. the PSU). Surely you know this..
> The PF for modern active PFC(Power Factor Correction) PSUs approaches unity, meaning the power they _draw_ is almost the same as the power they actually _use_.(this is a highly simplistic way to put it)
> ...


I don't know why you are insisting on this but here it is to simplify your confusion(about mixing pf factor of psu which is indeed near to 1 with pf factor of ups):
How do I properly size my UPS? - Power Solutions


> *It is a de-facto standard in the industry that the Watt rating is approximately 60% of the VA rating for small UPS systems*, this being the typical power factor of common personal computer loads. In some cases, UPS manufacturers only publish the VA rating of the UPS. For small UPS designed for computer loads, which have only a VA rating, it is appropriate to assume that the Watt rating of the UPS is 60% of the published VA rating.
> Example #2: Consider the case of a 1000VA UPS. The user wants to power a 900VA file server with the UPS. The file server has a Power Factor Corrected power supply, and so has a Watt rating of 900W and a VA rating of 900VA. Although the VA rating of the load is 900VA, which is within the VA rating of the UPS, the UPS will not power this load. That is because the 900W rating of the load exceeds the Watt rating of the UPS, which is 60% of 1000VA or around 600W.


----------



## akil49 (Oct 25, 2018)

May be I am wrong....
Yesterday I talked with electrician and he told me that in India power company Only supply 240 valts power ..Means your computer needs 240 power to start up.he said if you buy 600v or 1100v ups ..Ups acdept only 240v ..Yes if you buy 600v you will get less betrery backup den 1100v ups..So my question is why we need more valts UPS..?
Big confusion here..Plz reply


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2018)

V - Volt
VA - Volt Ampere
W - Watt

Don't confuse yourself.


----------



## mobo (Oct 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I don't know why you are insisting on this but here it is to simplify your confusion(about mixing pf factor of psu which is indeed near to 1 with pf factor of ups):
> How do I properly size my UPS? - Power Solutions



That was an interesting read. They do talk about active PFC PSUs, but then conflate that with 'PF of UPS'(*), which is a misnomer. The wattage they say comes from the 'typical power factor of common personal computer loads', but isn't that 'typical load' an active PFC PSU?

If you treat the word of a UPS company as gospel, do you also beleive that your 20,000 W PMPO speakers draw that much from the wall? Or that 2080ti will give 600 FPS against 1080ti's 100? Marketing =/= reality.

You should consider reading up on sinusoidal wave, phase, and reactive loads for more clarity.

For buying-advice, of course it can't hurt to be conservative.

(*) UPS's do have a PF, but that does not apply here. I can clarify that if you want.


----------



## mobo (Oct 25, 2018)

akil49 said:


> May be I am wrong....
> Yesterday I talked with electrician and he told me that in India power company Only supply 240 valts power ..Means your computer needs 240 power to start up.he said if you buy 600v or 1100v ups ..Ups acdept only 240v ..Yes if you buy 600v you will get less betrery backup den 1100v ups..So my question is why we need more valts UPS..?
> Big confusion here..Plz reply



whitestar, mobo _and_ the electrician! Now that's an argument I wouldn't want to find my self in the middle of!

So how come you can run a 6 Watt CFL on 220 Volts?

All India-specced UPS's are 220V, this shouldn't matter to you.

The only difference between 600VA and 1100VA UPS is how much max load they can run at a time. You can't run 800 W on a 600 VA UPS.

The only reason 600VA UPS's have lower backup than 1100VA ones is because they have a 7AH battery, as opposed to the typical 2*7AH for higher capacity UPS's.

NB - If OP only wants a stabiliser and no backup, meaning the UPS will run in bypass mode, wouldn't that allow a higher load to run than what the UPS is capable of on battery? @whitestar_999  would you agree?

I guess the question is - Do UPSs have any stabilising at all, apart from the high and low voltage cut-off.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 25, 2018)

Nowadays PMPO vs RMS is accepted by even companies & they now even publish this in their specifications(aka RMS values). However even APC,generally considered as no.1 ups brand,clearly states this:
Runtime Chart for Back-UPS
In above link APC clearly states that full load provided by their usual home UPS is 60% of VA rating then why would you or anyone should assume a value higher than that or like you said "Marketing =/= reality so shouldn't we assume even lower values than this(aka a pf even lower than 0.6).

I am not sure UPS will be bypassed when using anything before it(aka stabilizer or spike guard) so the power limit still holds true.If you plug a 500W load into a 600VA UPS then ideally it should not start.UPS may have a bit of voltage stabilizing effect in the form that they do alter the waveform to match modified sine wave but ofcourse it will not match the effect of a voltage stabilizer.

P.S. I do know basics of electricity from 12th class physics though obviously not as much as an electrical engineer.


----------



## mobo (Oct 25, 2018)

It just doesn't add up. Either the VA is 360VA(extrapolating from PF of PC being ~1), or you can run a ~600W load(if it has PF of ~1). The first case is gross cheating, and the second case means you can ignore the 0.6 standard if you know the power factor of your load. Now I don't know which case it really is.

AFAIK unless it is an on-line UPS, it will directly pass on whatever voltage it is receiving, intervening only if it goes beyond the high/low limits.


----------

